# Dudas para montar una tienda física



## Dexter_56 (19 Feb 2013)

Hola.
Ultimamente estoy dandole vueltas a la idea de abrir una tienda, en concreto de zapatos y complementos, pero son muchas las dudas que me surgen y me gustaría informarme.
Ya dispongo de un local cómercial para abrir el negocio, así que ya tengo algo de terreno ganado, en cuanto a los trámites legales, no los tengo del todo claros pero creo que en cualquier gestoría me pueden informar bien.
Mis dudas van màs orientadas a los màrgenes de veneficio de los productos, encontrar proveedores y saber como funcionan.
Como os dije mi idea es montar una tienda, principalmente de zapatos, pero ¿cual puede ser el margen de veneficios en la venta de un artículo? ¿Los proveedores suelen fijar un pvp recomendado? ¿Como calcular el stock mínimo? ¿Es necesario abonar todo el stock disponible en la tienda o hay proveedores que te facilitan un cierto stock, poniendo un abal o similar?
Mas que nada mis dudas van orientadas a estudiar el desembolso necesario para empezar el negocio y conocer los margenes para calcular màs o menos las ventas mínimas que necesitaría para obtener rentabilidad.


----------



## Revienter (19 Feb 2013)

Dexter_56 dijo:


> Hola.
> Ultimamente estoy dandole vueltas a la idea de abrir una tienda, en concreto de zapatos y complementos, pero son muchas las dudas que me surgen y me gustaría informarme.
> Ya dispongo de un local cómercial para abrir el negocio, así que ya tengo algo de terreno ganado, en cuanto a los trámites legales, no los tengo del todo claros pero creo que en cualquier gestoría me pueden informar bien.
> Mis dudas van màs orientadas a los màrgenes de veneficio de los productos, encontrar proveedores y saber como funcionan.
> ...



Me encanta ver gente con tus animos con la que está cayendo. Pero leida con detenimiento tu exposición. NO LA MONTES, no te digo más.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Feb 2013)

Como te dicen... ni se te ocurra... y menos con la zapateria.

Tienes por un lado a los chinos que venden por muy poco valor, si quieres material deportivo, habra dos opciones la gente que se tire por marcas y ahi preferiran irse a el corte ingles o tiendas oficiales. Los que no quieran iran al mercadillo u ofertas tipo lidl.

Producto español, queda muy poco, aunque es bueno,poca gente lo compra por muy caro.

Yo si quieres te traigo chanclas hawainas de Brasil, alli se venden por apenas unos 8 euros y aqui en España de los 20 no bajan )

Hace tiempo me plantee montar una tienda online de chanclas, tienen decenas de modelos de todo tipo.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (19 Feb 2013)

Por qué le decís eso?


----------



## Dexter_56 (19 Feb 2013)

Creo que hoy día la competencia es dura en cualquier sector a no ser que sea algo revolucionario, que también sería una opción arriesgada.
En mi caso he pensado en una zapatería, por que me parece viable en mi zona, puede que la idea (de momento solo es un proyecto) evolucione a otra cosa, en cualquier caso, creo que lo importante a tener en cuenta es estudiar los proveedores, los clientes potenciales, los màrgenes de veneficio y gastos fijos y de puesta en marcha de negocio. Una vez tenga eso claro puedo calcular màs o menos cuanto necesito vender para obtener veneficios, independientemente de lo que venda o el servicio que ofrezca, en base a eso podré tener una idea màs clara de si puede ser viable o no, de ahí mis preguntas


----------



## kenny220 (20 Feb 2013)

tema de zapatos, vete al poligono cobo calleja, entra ves zapatos a 2€, ves las furgonetas cargadas, pago en efectivo, etc,,,,,, luego piensas que cualquiera puede hacer lo mismo.

no creo que a estas alturas ningun proveedor deje mercancia en deposito, ni siquiera que envie mercancia a uno nuevo sin pago al contado...... normalmente stock y variedad, 4 veces lo que esperes vender al mes, si no no tienes variedad y la gente necesita ver muchos, si no no compra. Yo tengo un artículo en 20 versiones, y siempre hay alguien que pregunta, y no tienes más?


----------



## black_rebel (20 Feb 2013)

La mayoría, por no decir todas, las zapaterías que hay en mi población venden zapatos de origen chino. En cualquier polígono te puedes encontrar algún almacén asiático de calzado, date una vueltecita y te quedarás sorprendido por los precios.

Un zapato que te lo venden a 20€ en la tienda de barrio, en el almacén está a 3 ó 4€. Más de un 300% de margen.

Habría que ver en qué zona vives y si hay competencia o no, pero de entrada te diría que te buscaras otra cosa. Precisamente el negocio del calzado es de los que más han bajado y la gente por 1€ se va a la otra punta de la ciudad...

Lo que digo siempre: el pequeño comerciante que le quiera hacer competencia a las grandes (alimentación, droguería, ropa, etc.) está condenado al fracaso. Especialización y servicio, eso es lo que nos queda...


----------



## tica (20 Feb 2013)

Yo no entiendo como la gente puede llevar zapatos de los chinos. A mi me machacan los pies. Prefiero no comprar zapatos hasta que pueda, y pillar unos buenos.


----------



## javivimuynovel (20 Feb 2013)

yo creo que en los zapatos es mejor gastarse algo de dinero y tener calidad, prefiero tener un solo par de zapatos buenos a 20 malos.
los pies no estan valorados.


----------



## el 5º pilar (20 Feb 2013)

No sé en qué ciudad pondrías la tienda, pero te cuento:
Aquí en zona 0,conozco un vendedor ambulante de los de mercadillos que compra toda la mercancía en almacenes de Elche. Consigue precios de venta al público desde 6 € hasta 20 €, todo ello en calidad aceptable ( en dos años no ha tenido ninguna reclamación ), todo ello producción española ( entre economía sumergida ya bajada de salarios les salen los números ).
Por cierto, la zapatería pija del pueblo compra el mismo calzado en los mismos almacenes, solo que ellos disponen de cajas con la marca de la tienda debido al volumen que compran. El pago se hace al contado. Hay burbuja de zapaterías pero de momento todas siguen abiertas.


----------



## indibil (21 Feb 2013)

Sobre lo de la zapatería, supongo que si todos venden calzado chino y tú además de eso ofreces calidad, a lo mejor sobrevives. En mi barrio hay un zapatero que no está precisamente bien situado pero sobrevive más o menos; ¿El secreto? Arregla zapatos y también a bolsos y demás, creo que una zapatería que pueda tener algunas opciones de éxito deberías plantearte esa opción. Este zapatero tiene zapatos bastante buenos y buen precio porque va directamente a las fábricas de Fuensalida, tal y como está la situación a lo mejor te compensa ir directamente a las fábricas a ver si te venden directamente, creo que un pueblo de Rioja (Arnedo creo que es) también tiene todavía algunas fábricas. Por supuesto debes estar muy bien situado, otra opción es probar con otros artículos a ver que tal se te da la venta, y vender los que veas que merecen la pena.

Si te dedices, mucha suerte.


----------



## Revienter (22 Feb 2013)

En Fuensalida casi todo lo que venden es Chino. 
Por otra parte con la que tenemos encima un plan de negocio hay que cogerlo con pinzas, porque los escenarios suelen ser demasiado optimistas. 

_Dexter desde el cariño, beneficio es con b. _


----------

